# Speaker Wire in-Line Amplifier?



## tforgan (May 2, 2012)

I have problem with some outdoor speakers. Looking at my diagram, speakers A & B were prewired into the house and already installed in an outdoor patio. The Customer wanted two more speakers added out by the spa. Running a new speaker wire was impossible/impracticle. So the best solution I came up with was to wire the two new speakers C&D in a services being driving off the same same speaker wire A. The problem I need to increase the volume of Speakers C&D (A&B are already loud enough). If I turn up the volume to get C&D sufficiently loud, A&B are way too loud.

So my question is what can I do to increase the volume of C&D. I was thinking perhaps some kind of in-line amplifier that has the input of a +/- speaker wire, and it would reamplify the signal to speakers C&D. But I can't find any such product. Any ideas?

My only other solution would be to try to take a pre-out off the Receiver and go with a wireless solution.

Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

You are looking for a full range amplifier with high level inputs. This is very common in the car audio world but I don't know of anything in home audio. Maybe some type of plate amp typically used for sub application could be utilized of the crossover could be turned off


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Why not run a low level (pre-out) to a sub..., don't you want LFE outside in this mix. From the sub go out to C & D with Hi-Level wire or wireless. Or simply outdoor quality powered speakers and go wireless. 

Also you can keep what you have except replace the speakers with a pair of speakers that are more efficient I'll bet what you have is rated for 85db efficiency look for 90db that is doable any higher will start costing more money. This will give you more volume and may equilize with the other pair. or maybe what you have originally is a more efficient speaker in this case put these speakers at the end of your line and the new speakers midway. Also for long runs make sure you have the proper gauge wire for your length of run. 

FYI - UV wire can be run on ground. Can't you snake wires around plantings cover with mulch etc. you get the idea.

I think the answer is in there somewhere.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Will the wiring allow installation of another volume control for A & B while leaving the connection to C & D ahead of the new volume control? That way you can balance all to about the same volume, then use the existing volume control for all of them.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-564


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Curious to know what wiring configuration you are using for A-C-D. Assuming all are 8 ohm speakers, if all in parallel that would make a 2.3 Ohm nominal load and depending on speaker z-graph that could drop below 1 Ohm at some frequencies. Not good for your amp. If 3 speakers in series you would be at 24 ohms, meaning low volume from the high impedance. C-D in series and wired parallel to A gives 5.3 Ohms on the amp. If you put your higher sensitivity or lower impedance speakers at C-D with this wiring scheme things might be ok, assuming your amp is rated for 4 ohm speakers. What model amp and speakers are you using? How is the system wired? More detailed info means less conjecture.


----------



## tforgan (May 2, 2012)

Here is what I will try. I will add two volume controls for each in-ceiling speaker and use those to bring down the volume of the in-celing speakers. I will then be able to bring up the volume of speakers C&D to acceptable levels and then control the volume of all speakers with the first volume control the chain.

Does anyone see any issues with multiple volume controls on the same wire run??


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

tForgan

ideally "C" should run from "A" and "D" should run from "B". 
Or "C" to "B" and "A" to "D". Either way is OK but each chanel needs to be approximately equal distance from the amp in length of wire run for each speaker pair. 

The best way to run speakers "C" and "D" is from the amp directly. But it sounds like you have obstacles 

If you have to connect down line at least run only one additional speaker per side and try to keep wire lengths about the same as well. If you have added length of run of wire to reach one of the new speakers it is best for the amp to be as close to equal length and best for fidelity. If you wire the system the way you have shown eventually the amp will overheat and...


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

The easiest solution is really to go wireless with C & D, that way you have no volume problem, you will not overload your amp by having too many speakers in parallel


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

If you do choose to try any mentioned method ie the volume control method you will need to buy impedance matching controls. I am not sure you have all of the info you need so try this.

Single Source, Multiple Zone Separate volume controls are usually installed in each room or zone to compensate for differences in apparent volume due to room size and shape. Here especially, impedance-matching volume controls can be used to protect the amplifier from overload. This system design is otherwise the same as a single source, single zone in that all zones must listen to the same audio source, though volume control is independent in each room (and audio can be turned off in rooms, as desired).

You can find more info that could help at the link below. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whole_House_Audio


----------

